# ispconfig ordner gelöscht! hilfe :(



## commanderhamilton (17. Sep. 2008)

hallo, ich habe seit nunmehr 80 tagen eine saubere ispconfig version am laufen. heute abend bin ich auf die eins a idee gekommen meinen ispconfig upzudaten. nun habe ich aus reiner dummheit den ordner ./root/ispconfig 
ordner gelöscht. darin liegt ja nun mal bekanntlich die gesamte ispconfig admin console. die bisherige version war ISPConfig-2.2.23.

die gesamten webseiten mailserver datenbanken usw laufen, was kann ich nun machen um diesen fehler am besten zu beheben ?


----------



## Till (18. Sep. 2008)

Als root User:

mkdir /root/ispconfig

Dann lädst Du ISPConfig 2.2.25 runter und rufts setup auf. Der Intsaller führt dann ein Update durch und stellt die Fehlenden Verzeichnisse und Dateien wieder her.

Danach musst Du nur neue SSL Zertifikate erzeugen:

http://www.howtoforge.com/faq/14_63_en.html


----------



## commanderhamilton (18. Sep. 2008)

danke, das war ein gold richtiger hinweis


----------

